# QG18 in a b14??? is it possible?



## monsternb (Jul 21, 2004)

hi im new here!

i was wondering if a QG18 swap in my b14 feasible...?

i know a lot of people would suggest that a SR20 swap would be a better choice but i want to be different.

if it can be done... im goin to turbo it as well...

what do you guys think? is it possible?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Possible?..probably. Do you have the knowledge to take on a job like that, or are you just gonna fork out mad $$$ for someone else to do it?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The money that it would cost to put that motor in and to find that motor. You could have easily dropped an SR20 in....And gain about 20 something wheel hp. The money it would cost you to be different is crazy your talking like 3 to 4 thousand for the motor installed and then another three or four thousand to turbo it WELL.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why in the world would you swap in a motor that has just about the same whp as the 1.6??

originality is one thing, but this...well, lets just say that it isnt economically smart haha


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I thought i read somewhere on this site that the QG has alot of problems with it? Especially given the points mentioned above, I wouldn't- but I'm not you.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

that dont have that many problems just LOTS of SENESORS....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jer28 said:


> I thought i read somewhere on this site that the QG has alot of problems with it? Especially given the points mentioned above, I wouldn't- but I'm not you.



you read wrong. the QG is perfectly reliable. A lot more so than the QR25DE.


anyways, take it from a QG18DE owner/turbocharge guy.....................don't waste your money on the qg18de.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> you read wrong. the QG is perfectly reliable. A lot more so than the QR25DE.
> 
> 
> anyways, take it from a QG18DE owner/turbocharge guy.....................don't waste your money on the qg18de.


Oh yeah, I think that was right. Oops, my bad


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

monsternb said:


> hi im new here!
> 
> i was wondering if a QG18 swap in my b14 feasible...?
> 
> ...


dude they can attach a third arm to the back of your head in medicine... what makes you think there are limitations to what engine can go where?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> dude they can attach a third arm to the back of your head in medicine...


is that true?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i've seen pictures of human ears growing on the back of mice so if that isn't true then wait about............ ok its true now.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

ive got a QG18DE w/ auto tranny for sale
7k miles
make me an offer lol.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

i think the GA can hold more boost too right? Wes had at one time 249. if im not mistaken, and the QG can only handel like 230 right?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

why are you going to get rid of a 89whp engine for one that puts like 98 to the ground.. why not just get an QR25de... Scorchn200sx put one in his.. and its a 2.5l.. torquey, and you would spend just as much getting the QR in than a QG


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

4or5 grand, then why not just turbo it? seeing as the swap would only get you at stock of ~100hp (i'm just saying)

the Ga16: turbo would be a whole lot different.. if you have the money at hand just go turbo.
better that, then just getting another engine that somewhat looks/acts the same.

But, its your choice..


----------

